# Will it be Angel or Dancer? (Dancer kidded)



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Both Angel and Dancer were bred on the same day and both are on day 145 today. Angel is clearly having contractions and very uncomfortable. Ligaments are gone.


















Dancer I am not sure. Here ligaments were softer this morning at 7 am but havent checked them latley. She is laying down like a beached whale with her eyes closed and legs stretched out then will sit back up for a min then lay stretched out again.










So I m on baby watch again. :leap:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Will it be Angel or Dancer?*

Oh dear, Angel looks pitiful :lol: Dancer looks tired of carrying kids so I'm going to say she'll go first


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Will it be Angel or Dancer?*

oh my the poor things!

Lets see I wonder if Anna, Sweet Pea, Dancer or Angel will kid first today! :scratch:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Will it be Angel or Dancer?*

Or who wants to bet they'll all just wait till tommorrow to annoy us


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Will it be Angel or Dancer?*



goathappy said:


> Or who wants to bet they'll all just wait till tommorrow to annoy us


Don't you DARE say that :angry: :hair:


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Will it be Angel or Dancer?*



goathappy said:


> Or who wants to bet they'll all just wait till tommorrow to annoy us


My money is on that one. LOL


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Will it be Angel or Dancer?*

How exciting! :leap: I hope you get lots of pink! :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Will it be Angel or Dancer?*

Theresa! OMG....Angel is going to explode!! And Dancer just looks pitiful poor thing....OK who's gonna have the first kids tomorrow????


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Will it be Angel or Dancer?*

Oh those photos are priceless!


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Will it be Angel or Dancer?*

OMG my stomack hurts now. that poor thing. both of them better not wait much longer. so tomorrow morning when i come here i will be reading about all the new babies from theresa & stacey. i am thinking pink for you


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Will it be Angel or Dancer?*

Any updates Theresa? Looks like Staceys doe had babies first.....unless you're too busy with new babies now ray:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Will it be Angel or Dancer?*

I am not sure, but I love the pictures... and those does are big and beautiful!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Will it be Angel or Dancer?*

Great photos!!! They are so cute! I say you have lots of babies comign very soon!!!!! :stars:


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Will it be Angel or Dancer?*

No progress yet. I guess they were both just really uncomfortable yesterday. Angel's ligaments are so mush she can't hold on forever or can she. LOL Dancer's ligaments are still just soft so she has more time to go. I have to go get my daughter from college tomorrow so that will be when they are ready. :hair:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Will it be Angel or Dancer?*

Be prepared for multiples!!! It seems to be the trend lately!!


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Will it be Angel or Dancer?*

Angel is staying in the barn today so far and has chosen a kidding stall and is laying quite content right now. I sure hope she goes today so I can go tomorrow with hubby to bring our daughter home for the summer.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Will it be Angel or Dancer?*

Angel knows best!! I do hope she goes today...the 1st of May is a "good" day to be born!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Will it be Angel or Dancer?*

lets go angel! mama needs babies today


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Will it be Angel or Dancer?*

WOW, They are huge. I so feel for them.
I will be sending good thoughts for very easy and successful deliveries. ray:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Will it be Angel or Dancer?*

OOOOO.... ok I am officially excited!!!! Any kids yet Teresa??


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Will it be Angel or Dancer?*

No kids yet but I think we are closer.

Here is angel from just a few moments ago.

are you sure I can fit through this door.










Does she look ready









I think I see discharge and amber at that.









Oh how I hope she goes before morning. :GAAH:

Dancers ligaments are almost gone.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Will it be Angel or Dancer? (more pics)*

Theresa, I wouldn't be surprised if Angel gave you quads! She's not looking posty yet but with the discharge and her tail head being lower, I'm gonna guess that she'll go late tonight or very early in the morning...I hope she goes before you need to leave tomorrow.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Will it be Angel or Dancer? (more pics)*

WOW! Yes, I would say REALLY close!!! I hope she has them for you tonight Teresa! I will be up decently late tonight so if you need someone to chat with you have my email :greengrin: :coffee2:


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Will it be Angel or Dancer? (more pics)*

Well I don't think there will be any action tonight and tomorrow I need to leave by 7 am and won't be back till 3 pm. If Angel is in labor in the am I may just have to send hubby to get daughter alone. :GAAH:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Will it be Angel or Dancer? (more pics)*

Well I hope she goes tonight then!!! Lets get going girls!! :wahoo:


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Will it be Angel or Dancer? (more pics)*

Everything is the same this morning and Angel ate her breakfast fine and is now laying down in the barn in the kidding stall she seems to have chosen. I am headed out to get our daughter and will check back in this afternoon. I hope she waits on me.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Will it be Angel or Dancer? (more pics)*

Good Luck Teresa! Maybe she will be a good girl and wait for you to get back! I hope you have a safe trip to get your daughter! :greengrin:


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Will it be Angel or Dancer? (more pics)*

I am back and we drove with lightning speed so I could get back quick. Angel is still the same but Dancer's ligaments are almost gone and she is real quiet and standing so still just staring. Surely I will have babies soon.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Will it be Angel or Dancer? (more pics)*

I hope so, at least now you won't have to worry about not being there...and you have your daughter to share the joy with you!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Will it be Angel or Dancer? (more pics)*

Well I am glad that they have waited for you to get home! Ok girls... time to get a move on :wahoo:


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Will it be Angel or Dancer? (more pics)*

Here is dancer a few minutes ago. I think it might be this weekend for sure.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Will it be Angel or Dancer? (more pics)*

C'mon girl!!!!!  She is very close!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Will it be Angel or Dancer? (more pics)*

Well, they are certainly holding out on you! Dancer looks to be close too, are both FF or not?


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Will it be Angel or Dancer? (more pics)*

Dancer is a FF but Angel is experienced and has kidded a few times. Everyone ate dinner good so maybe tomorrow.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Will it be Angel or Dancer? (more pics)*

That's why Angel's holding out on you! She knows how to torture those who wait!


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Will it be Angel or Dancer? (more pics)*



liz said:


> That's why Angel's holding out on you! She knows how to torture those who wait!


 :ROFL: Yep she is very smart.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Will it be Angel or Dancer? (more pics)*

WOW... you know... I can't believe that I just now noticed how nice their udders are :doh: . Teresa, you definitely weren't lieing when you told me they had some good milking lines! I can't wait to see the kids!!!


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Will it be Angel or Dancer? (more pics)*



HollowbeadRanch said:


> WOW... you know... I can't believe that I just now noticed how nice their udders are :doh: . Teresa, you definitely weren't lieing when you told me they had some good milking lines! I can't wait to see the kids!!!


Yep, you should see Dancers udder now. Ligaments are gone udder is tightttttt. Babies either tonight or tomorrow. :leap: :baby: :baby:

Dancer is out of a buck that Ashley of sweetgum mini's owned at the time and he is awsome.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Will it be Angel or Dancer? (Dancers ligaments are gone)*

Any pics?


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Will it be Angel or Dancer? (Dancers ligaments are gone)*

No pictures, I didnt take my camera out when I went but will next time I go check.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Will it be Angel or Dancer? (Dancers ligaments are gone)*

Sounds like babies soon! Hoping for pink! :girl: :girl:


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Will it be Angel or Dancer? (Dancers ligaments are gone)*

YAY babies!! Cant wait to see pictures when the babies make their arrival!! Good luck and sending girl dust your way!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Will it be Angel or Dancer? (Dancers ligaments are gone)*

ok Dancer, have them babies yet??? :girl: :girl:


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Will it be Angel or Dancer? (Dancers ligaments are gone)*

:hair: No babies yet. I checked on her all night cause she was so vocal calling out all night and wimpering. Everytime I went out there she practically would get in my lap and would only be quiet if I had my hands on her. Needless to say I didnt get much sleep. This morning she ate well but is still vocal. Here is a picture from this morning.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Will it be Angel or Dancer? (Dancers ligaments are gone)*

Well I hope she goes soon!!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Will it be Angel or Dancer? (Dancers ligaments are gone)*

Yes, VERY nice udder! Hopefully babies soon!! How about Angel?? How is she doing? I am keeping my fingers crossed for Doelings :girl: :girl: and for Blue-Eyes(hhhhmmmm.... ok.... I need a blue-eyed smiley....) and of course for healthy babies and easy deliveries!!! I forget... does Dancer have Blue-Eyes???


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Will it be Angel or Dancer? (Dancers ligaments are gone)*

Yes Dancer has beautiful blue eyes. Angel is just ticking along. Dancer is still talking alot and having contrations. Boy the waiting is killing me.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Will it be Angel or Dancer? (Dancers ligaments are gone)*

I honestly would have bet that Angel would go first, Dancer being a FF is as anxious as you are....and being needy is telling me that she'll have those babies before nightfall. :girl: :girl:


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Will it be Angel or Dancer? (Dancers ligaments are gone)*

Well here is Dancer a few minutes ago. Everyone went out to graze but her. She is on day 149 today.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Will it be Angel or Dancer? (Dancers ligaments are gone)*

Hopefully babies soon!! I can't wait either! I know this has got to be driving you crazy Teresa!


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Will it be Angel or Dancer? (Dancers ligaments are gone)*

Light pushing has started. She went into the barn and into the kidding stall on her own and is rolling onto her side and stretching out with light pushes. I came in to get camera and some other stuff and will be back when all is done.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Will it be Angel or Dancer? (Dancers ligaments are gone)*

Yay! :leap: :leap: :leap: Good luck! :girl: :girl: :girl:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Will it be Angel or Dancer? (Dancer light pushes)*

Wahoo!!!!! Babies soon!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Will it be Angel or Dancer? (Dancer light pushes)*

Hope you got some babies by now! Good luck!


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Will it be Angel or Dancer? (Dancer light pushes)*

She had the most beautiful crystal blued eyed black and white :boy: :boy: I have ever seen. They are doing great and nursing like crazy. Pics soon I got to go get hubby.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Congrats! :boy: :boy: :stars: I just love blue eyes! I hope I get some from Anna in June.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats Teresa!! Can't wait to see those pics!!! :leap: :boy: :boy: :dance:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Great job Dancer!!!! Can't wait for piccies!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh congratulations!!! Way to go Dancer


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, I guess she did go before nightfall....and even though she gave you boys, It was a healthy delivery and they sound beautiful!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, congrats on the :sigh: boys! Lets hope Angel turns the mix around and has :girl: :girl: ! Good luck.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I was wondering if she ever kidded. Congratulations! Can't wait to see piccies. :boy: :boy:


----------

